# AGFA Xray film + D76



## BKSPicture (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got a nice roll of 300ft AGFA Cinerex xray film. 
Someone have any experiense with this film? 
Have looked up some info and know that its about ISO 50 but not shore of developing times? 

Use D76 and would guess a time around 10-12 min, 1+1 water and 20°


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2012)

Have a look here http://www.apug.org/forums/forum37/105009-agfa-cinerex-tests-recommendation-10.html


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2012)

Just had a look at Flickr info on there and the film looks great


----------



## BKSPicture (Oct 22, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Have a look here Agfa Cinerex - tests and recommendation



That looks great!
Many thanks for the link


----------



## gsgary (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you shot any yet ?


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys, remind me again; why Agfa went belly up ?


----------

